# The 8 String Project



## dpm (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's what I've got so far. The shape still needs some work, should be ready later this week.
The pickup is being made by Bareknuckle Pickups.
Scale length 25.2" - 27.165"
I'm looking into some interesting woods.

The bridge isn't modelled yet. This just has the approximate saddle locations.







Does anyone have any serious interest in buying one of these?
I'm contemplating starting it up as a business and making a small batch of 3 or 4 and seeing how things go. It's a big expenditure to do that so I'll have to have presold a couple.


----------



## keithb (Apr 26, 2005)

As for woods, check into walnut - pretty, and very balanced. Should be bright enough for an 8-string too.


----------



## dpm (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, walnut is nice. Thinking about padouk for the necks, it's stable and feels great.

Here's what I make at my day job, excuse the pic quality.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 26, 2005)

7 string classicals... hell yes!


----------



## dpm (Apr 26, 2005)

theunforgiven246 said:


> 7 string classicals... hell yes!



That one is still available. This guy our steel string seven  

http://www.benedom.com/seven-string.html


----------



## Digital Black (Apr 26, 2005)

I like the headstock. I do not like the body shape at all.
IMO woods like basswood or mahogany would be better for the average spender. Plus it's easier to coax sounds from. Considering there aren't many coices for a 8 string pickup..
Jus my 2 cents..


----------



## dpm (Apr 26, 2005)

The body is changing to be a little less round on the ass end, and the lower horn will be extended a bit. It should reflect that headstock theme a little more, hopefully.
Anything in particular that doesn't do it for you? Or just a general dislike?

I prefer the tone of denser woods like maple, walnut and padouk.
They really tighten up the low end. The notes hit like a baseball bat.
However, I'd like to make some with a more traditional tone too.
My own personal instrument will be a no compromise reflection of what I want it to do. But for others, there are variables of course


----------



## keithb (Apr 26, 2005)

What kinda price we talking? I'd be seriously interested if it isn't astronomical.


----------



## dpm (Apr 26, 2005)

Not sure yet on price. It won't be in Conklin collectible territory  . I'm prepared to sell the first ones for well under what they're worth to start the ball rolling. 

I have to fininsh modelling things and get costings for machining, then I can give a price. What are people willing to pay?!?


----------



## Digital Black (Apr 26, 2005)

dpmasunder said:


> The body is changing to be a little less round on the ass end, and the lower horn will be extended a bit. It should reflect that headstock theme a little more, hopefully.
> Anything in particular that doesn't do it for you? Or just a general dislike?
> 
> I prefer the tone of denser woods like maple, walnut and padouk.
> ...


Me.., I'd squash the body some and extend the lower horn some. I'd give a nice point to that top horn-more traditional I guess. Either that or go more organic..


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 26, 2005)

dpmasunder said:


> Here's what I've got so far. The shape still needs some work, should be ready later this week.
> The pickup is being made by Bareknuckle Pickups.
> Scale length 25.2" - 27.165"
> I'm looking into some interesting woods.
> ...



That looks insane. If it works out, id' be interested.


----------



## dpm (Apr 26, 2005)

It'll work out  
Thanks for the interest Hatebreeder. It's starting to look viable


----------



## Papa Shank (Apr 27, 2005)

it looks good to me, shame I've got other stuff in the works already

good luck with it though


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Apr 27, 2005)

Not to sound like cheap, but depending on the price will show my interest. Other than that, I would LOVE, LOVE to have one of those. First off, it's an f'n 8 string. Secondly, it looks very neat and will be a great addition to experiment with. But, I personally like having two pickups. a bridge humbucker and a possible single coil neck? Something that will give it more versatility and less of a 'one purpose' instrument. just my two cents, but very interesting.


----------



## Chris (Apr 27, 2005)

I like it, but I'd really like to see an 8 (other than the unobtainable Meshuggah guitars) with a normal looking, RG-style (or thereabouts) body.

That's looking to be a nice guitar, but personally I don't like the body style at all. I'm yet to see one (including the LGM's) that isn't overdone and wild looking.

Just my .2c.


----------



## Drew (Apr 27, 2005)

I might be interested, once again depending on price - after I get a new recording setup I'll be f'in broke for a while  

I've always thought that, if you took the bottom of a RG-shaped guitar, and sorta stretched it towards the lower left corner of the box you drew that in, not only would it balance better, but it'd look pretty cool. I'll try to sketch something out at work today. 

-D


----------



## keithb (Apr 27, 2005)

Chris said:


> I like it, but I'd really like to see an 8 (other than the unobtainable Meshuggah guitars) with a normal looking, RG-style (or thereabouts) body.
> 
> That's looking to be a nice guitar, but personally I don't like the body style at all. I'm yet to see one (including the LGM's) that isn't overdone and wild looking.
> 
> Just my .2c.



Check out "Shannon Sharp's 8 String" at ekgguitars.com. I'd also like to see something like an 8-string RG, maybe with 27" scale.

Hrm, maybe I should ask EKG what that'd cost me


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Apr 27, 2005)

If you go on JEMSITE and go to 'Other 7 string guitars' Forum, there is a forum called 8 string Ibanez. It has a picture of Meshuggah's guitarist and his custom Ibanez RG-8 string. it is freaking BAD ASS looking. It has one pickup and the headstock is like their iceman style headstocks with 4/4. I would love to have one of those. I'm too lazy to post a link in here, just check it out when you get a chance.


----------



## Drew (Apr 27, 2005)

The pics have made it around here too, I think.


----------



## dpm (Apr 27, 2005)

Been playing around with it. The top one is the new version. Only had time for a quick tweak last night. 






As much as I like RG guitars, there's absolutely no way I'd make an RG shape, just as there's no way I'd do a Strat, Tele, Les Paul or SG. As far as I'm concerned Ibanez make RG's, Fender make Strats etc...

That said EKG do RG shapes, Blackmachine do too, and LGM's Leviathan is similar whilst being original.

As for a neck pickup, I'm thinking about it, the problem is cost. These custom Bareknuckles aren't gonna be cheap. EMG is always an option. I can do whatever anyone wants with the pickups and electronics, as long as they don't mind paying for them  

Also, regarding the body shape, keep in mind that the bridge outline isn't there, the pickup is very compact with no mounting ring and it has just one knob, which can screw with one's perception of proportion. I'll throw a bit more clutter on shortly.


----------



## dpm (Apr 27, 2005)

Added more stuff for effect


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 27, 2005)

Hows the Neck Joint gonna look?


----------



## dpm (Apr 27, 2005)

Depends on the pickup situation, not having a neck pickup allows me to bring it into the body a bit. I was going to do a variation on a set neck, no heel, full access. Bolt on can be done too, however it's the same amount of work.

What do you think of the new body shape?


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 27, 2005)

I want to see an 8 string Randy Rhoads or replica of a Gibson explorer 8 string. That would be would be cooler than lick'n Jesus....

~A


----------



## dpm (Apr 27, 2005)

Lick'n jesus? *best girly voice* Eeww! All that blood and pus and sweat and he's been dead a while too so you'd have, like, maggot and worm crap and yucky yuck icky!!!


----------



## Matt (Apr 28, 2005)

That's a nice looking guitar but for me personally I would prefer a body with points and sharp edges. I'm just really into the shape of the Leviathans at the moment. Something not too evil looking but still fairly brutal. Like the diet coke of evil.


----------



## darren (Apr 28, 2005)

I kinda like it, but it's a little too close to the Warwick Thumb in design for my taste.


----------



## dpm (Apr 28, 2005)

It is thumb-esque. Ah well, it's a work in progress.
How about the shape in my avatar Matt?
I think once it's in 3d what I'm trying to achieve will become clearer.
I'll start work on an alternative shape too, something a tad more


----------



## shredfreak (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks nice. Seem like you can access the upper frets without any problem so good enough for me


----------



## Shawn (Apr 28, 2005)

Cannot wait to see it! Man you are lucky that you are even attempting it.
You've already passed the whole design part.
Nice design under your user name BTW. That is wild.


----------



## dpm (Apr 29, 2005)

I have an even more spastic one for the avatar but it doesn't seem to want to downsize properly. Oh well.
I think in 3d my current shape will look cooler. It's not going to be all rounded like a Warwick. It'll have some sharp edges and all that, as I said, it's a work in progress.


----------



## dpm (May 12, 2005)

Just to update. I'm having the flatwork for the pickup/s laser cut very soon, I'll be getting bobbin flatwork for several neck and bridge pickups. I forgot to point out that the pickups are narrower than standard humbuckers. 30mm as opposed to 38/39mm.
I've also whipped up some spiffy pickup covers in 3d which give things a more balanced look. The pickup parts are being laser cut and I'll be giving them a sample piece of fretboard wood to see if they can laser cut the fret slots. Hopefully they can cut a 0.5-0.6mm wide slot a couple of millimetres deep. That's the plan anyway.

Donnie, can you give this thread a bit of a clean out, delete the off-topic posts etc.??


----------



## Drew (May 12, 2005)

Any of us can, actually - I'm on it.


----------



## jim777 (May 12, 2005)

It looks fine to me. Doesn't the Novax fan system add like $500 US right off the bat?

jim


----------



## darren (May 12, 2005)

A license to use the Novax patent on a single instrument costs $75. But you only need to pay the license fee for guitars built and/or sold in the USA. But you do get support for that $75 ($55 if you do more than 10 instruments), so it's still pretty cheap.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 12, 2005)

dpmasunder said:


> Not sure yet on price. It won't be in Conklin collectible territory  . I'm prepared to sell the first ones for well under what they're worth to start the ball rolling.
> 
> I have to fininsh modelling things and get costings for machining, then I can give a price. What are people willing to pay?!?



What they're "worth"? No offense, but that's pretty subjective. Do you mean, you'll sell them below cost at first? At cost? What?

BTW, it's a cool looking design. I like that headstock.


----------



## jim777 (May 12, 2005)

darren said:


> A license to use the Novax patent on a single instrument costs $75. But you only need to pay the license fee for guitars built and/or sold in the USA. But you do get support for that $75 ($55 if you do more than 10 instruments), so it's still pretty cheap.



For some reason I thought it was much higher than that. 75 bucks isn't a killer.


----------



## dpm (May 12, 2005)

Well, what they're worth in money terms should reflect the cost of materials, sucontracted work (cnc, laser) plus an hourly rate for labor. Then I have to look at what $ figure is and compare it to what people are prepared to spend on a top-notch instrument. In the case of a luthier trying to get exposure by putting instruments in players hands (ie. me) they'll generally initially settle with getting paid very little for their actual work. The CNC costs on this are going to be pretty huge. The Bareknuckle pickups are friggin expensive. I'd like to cover those costs. If I end up actually making a buck or two for the first few I'd be pretty damn happy!

Novax only patented his system to stop someone else (G*****, F*****, etc) from claiming they invented it and stopping him and other small makers from using it. Therefore the licence fee is nice and affordable.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 13, 2005)

dpmasunder said:


> Novax only patented his system to stop someone else (G*****, F*****, etc) from claiming they invented it and stopping him and other small makers from using it. Therefore the licence fee is nice and affordable.



If that's true, then that is a pretty cool thing to do. Way to go, Novax


----------



## dpm (May 22, 2005)

Hmmm, thoughts on this anyone?












Excuse the crapulence of the render it's just to get a 3d concept in your heads


----------



## eleven59 (May 22, 2005)

Interesting shape. I kind of like it. Can't fully decide without seeing an actual built guitar, but I think it's cool based on the diagrams. 

Will the edges be square or rounded off? Because rounded edges could be really cool.


----------



## dpm (May 22, 2005)

Bit of both. I expect the back will be more contoured than the front. I kinda like that RG chunkiness in the right places. I printed it out full size and put it up against the UV this time while doing the drawing, it made it easier to know how I wanted the ergonomics to work out. The body size is roughly RG-ish btw, a tiny bit longer.


----------



## Allen Garrow (May 22, 2005)

I think the shape is hideous,,,it looks like a bass. But that's just my opinion.
You gotta make what you like man.

~A


----------



## dpm (May 22, 2005)

I like basses  
The bass thing presents itself more and more as the ergonomics factor in, the physical difficulties in bass playing have brought about changes to bass design, the same applies to this 8. I'm a small guy, I need to work around that


----------



## eleven59 (May 22, 2005)

I like the fact that it looks like a bass. That's what brought me to the rounded-off edges idea. Think Warwick, or high-end Ibanez Soundgear series in the natural finishes...


----------



## darren (May 23, 2005)

I don't care much for the "bulb" on the end of the upper horn, or the headstock.


----------



## dpm (Jun 30, 2005)

Fuck it, back to something in between







Once again, ignore the headstock


----------



## Donnie (Jun 30, 2005)

And when is the schedualed dilivery date of my 8 string?


----------



## dpm (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll take that as a binding contract  
You like this version, or is it just the neck you wanted?


----------



## dpm (Jul 1, 2005)

This is what I'm thinking - the blue sections one wood, the red a contrasting wood.




Anyone who's read my ravings about neck woods will know this is totally hypocritical


----------



## Donnie (Jul 1, 2005)

I actually like the whole thing. Headstock and all!


----------



## dpm (Jul 1, 2005)

Simultaneous posting baby, me and you. Chat?


----------



## Kane (Jul 2, 2005)

I detest the headstock, but the body is pretty cool, though I'd like a bit more "metal" look on one I'd buy. I really want to get an 8 string now.


----------



## Leon (Jul 2, 2005)

i think that just gave ME some exotic wood


----------



## Shawn (Jul 2, 2005)

Donnie said:


> I actually like the whole thing. Headstock and all!


Yeah, It's a pretty cool design. I'd like to see it when it's done.


----------



## kovachian (Jul 3, 2005)

Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I happen to love the shape of the body and headstock just the way it is. It just looks more 'mature' to me I suppose. I'm all about the 'swoopy' flowing shape, and aero-like curves; no blunt edged, picnic table RG-look is necessary. As far as wood choices I'm with you there, I highly prefer the look and tone of darker woods. Your sketches remind me alot of this specimen: 



You're definitely on the right track, I can't wait to see the final outcome!


----------



## dpm (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Very encouraging.
How about this headstock?


----------



## Regor (Jul 3, 2005)

Do a dimebag V headstock with 4 on each side... that'd be true!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jul 3, 2005)

Regor said:


> Do a dimebag V headstock with 4 on each side... that'd be true!



That would be humongous, and humongously ugly


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 3, 2005)

Leon said:


> i think that just gave ME some exotic wood


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jul 3, 2005)

dpm said:


> Here's what I've got so far. The shape still needs some work, should be ready later this week.
> The pickup is being made by Bareknuckle Pickups.
> Scale length 25.2" - 27.165"
> I'm looking into some interesting woods.
> ...



I still liked the first one, it looks the coolest...and those acoustics are beautiful BTW...obviously a talented individual!


----------



## gojira (Jul 3, 2005)

hey danmeister - that headstock needs to go - the masses have spoken!


----------



## Shannon (Jul 3, 2005)

Agreed on the headstock. For some reason, it reminds me of this >  

With that body design, I could see a PRS-style 4+4, but the tuners on the top wouldn't be parallel with the ones on the bottom. Knowhatimsaying?


----------



## dpm (Jul 3, 2005)

What? The new one too? Fuck you people are hard to please.
A cheerful badgirls wave to my good friend gojira btw.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, you should just build what you want then. After all, you're asking tons of people with different tastes in guitars. What'd you expect? Mutual agreement?


----------



## dpm (Jul 3, 2005)

lol I know, I'm trying to reach a balance without sacrificing my 'style' 
Working on this stuff can be a bit unbalancing if you get my drift


----------



## dpm (Jul 3, 2005)

WayneCustom7, that one has ergonomic issues, it won't sit right


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jul 3, 2005)

dpm said:


> WayneCustom7, that one has ergonomic issues, it won't sit right


Dang...oh does this count...I LIKE THE FUCKING HEADSTOCK


----------



## dpm (Jul 3, 2005)

Which one?


----------



## dpm (Jul 3, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> I still liked the first one, it looks the coolest...and those acoustics are beautiful BTW...obviously a talented individual!




gojira is the designer of the bridges on those, another talented individual


----------



## Leon (Jul 3, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Dang...oh does this count...I LIKE THE FUCKING HEADSTOCK


me too


----------



## dpm (Jul 3, 2005)

Once again, which one, original or new?


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jul 3, 2005)

dpm said:


> Once again, which one, original or new?


----------



## gojira (Jul 3, 2005)

dpm said:


> gojira is the designer of the bridges on those, another talented individual



you mean a patient individual
   

dan - send me the file for this one - I've got an idea!


----------



## gojira (Jul 3, 2005)

dpm said:


> Once again, which one, original or new?



On closer inspection I've noticed something unusual - the side contours seem to be assymetrical, ie they dont follow the path of the tuners - if you adjust the side contours - you can make that cutaway section more subtle - this will improve the design IMO, also you could actually have a recessed bit instead of a cutaway - that mide be a comgortable compromise.

I still dont see the citroen connection.


----------



## Leon (Jul 3, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


>


+1!


----------



## Donnie (Jul 3, 2005)

Yeah, that new one is pretty sweet.


----------



## dpm (Jul 3, 2005)

it's a fucking sketch Kosta


----------



## gojira (Jul 4, 2005)

dpm said:


> it's a fucking sketch Kosta



yeah well, poo poo.
 

seriously though - I'm not trying to be anal here, it would make a big difference, I'm assuming you want the strings straight so the headstock contour should be divisible by 2 plus the distance from the pyramid of giza to the moon.

send me the file!


----------



## dpm (Jul 4, 2005)

I did, about 5 hours ago. Some geek you are  
Good smilies here aren't there?


----------



## gojira (Jul 4, 2005)

dpm said:


> I did, about 5 hours ago. Some geek you are
> Good smilies here aren't there?



this one in particular - 
 

and this one - to describe your headstock - 

uke:

I'll pissfart with it tonight, -


----------



## gojira (Jul 4, 2005)

kovachian said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I happen to love the shape of the body and headstock just the way it is. It just looks more 'mature' to me I suppose. I'm all about the 'swoopy' flowing shape, and aero-like curves; no blunt edged, picnic table RG-look is necessary. As far as wood choices I'm with you there, I highly prefer the look and tone of darker woods. Your sketches remind me alot of this specimen:
> 
> 
> 
> You're definitely on the right track, I can't wait to see the final outcome!



hey dude - is that an ibanez artfield?

I wouldn't mind finding one of those.


----------



## nikt (Jul 4, 2005)

reversed headstock is what I like, so ...

try to angle the part where I put a cut on the body, and put there a input jack  
I have also some other ideas but please put some comments first for this


----------



## Laren (Jul 4, 2005)

oh god that's crazy!

Also, i'm interested in buying one, i finaly finished paying my parents off for my last guitar, so i can get another interest free loan


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm realizing the headstock is very Parker-ish, but with the two extra tuners thrown into the usually empty space.


----------



## kovachian (Jul 8, 2005)

gojira said:


> hey dude - is that an ibanez artfield?
> 
> I wouldn't mind finding one of those.


It most definitely is, I've been hunting for one for ages. It's the _only_ Ibanez I'd want to own. 

And maybe a Maxxas.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 8, 2005)

I concur that this mighty headstock doth rule.


----------



## dpm (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Karl, the headstock's getting closer, I think I'll use bass heads for the 2 lowest pitch strings so it's not really too indicitive yet.
Nikt, I used to dig the little cutaway bit on the bottom of the body but it seems to be everywhere I look now so I'm over it at the moment. Maybe I've been looking at custom basses too much  
The output socket will have to be done similar to Jem/UV style. I'm so used to it being tucked away like that. What other thoughts have you got?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 8, 2005)

dpm said:


> Thanks Karl, the headstock's getting closer, I think I'll use bass heads for the 2 lowest pitch strings so it's not really too indicitive yet.



Personally I wouldn't. Too Charlie Hunter.


----------



## dpm (Jul 8, 2005)

Not too necessary for the B but that F# or G might end up .090 or more so I don't have a lot of choice. I've drilled out guitar heads for .080 but bigger than that is risky.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 8, 2005)

dpm said:


> Not too necessary for the B but that F# or G might end up .090 or more so I don't have a lot of choice. I've drilled out guitar heads for .080 but bigger than that is risky.



I see what you mean. Would it be possible to get a bass machine head with the knob that's the same as the the rest, if you follow?


----------



## dpm (Jul 8, 2005)

I tried to fit Gotoh guitar buttons to Gotoh bass heads with no luck
The Hipshot Ultralites are compact and worth a look


----------



## NiMH (Jul 8, 2005)

dpm said:


> Here's what I've got so far. The shape still needs some work, should be ready later this week.
> The pickup is being made by Bareknuckle Pickups.
> Scale length 25.2" - 27.165"
> I'm looking into some interesting woods.
> ...



PM me with a price. I am very interested. Just make sure you give me enough time to get the $$$ up.


----------



## dpm (Jul 8, 2005)

Pickup tops and bottoms


----------



## dpm (Jul 19, 2005)

Just got off the phone to with Tim from Bareknuckle. The pickups are paid for and he said they may start winding today! I'm strangely giddy and excited  

Forgot to mention earlier, since chatting to Donnie about such things I've changed to a longer scale length. Close to 30" on the bass side


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 19, 2005)

a wise move, 30" is pretty ideal for a F# (and there abouts).


----------



## gojira (Jul 31, 2005)

dpm said:


> Just got off the phone to with Tim from Bareknuckle. The pickups are paid for and he said they may start winding today! I'm strangely giddy and excited
> 
> Forgot to mention earlier, since chatting to Donnie about such things I've changed to a longer scale length. Close to 30" on the bass side



hey dan - something just occured to me - have you considered synth access on these? - I'm not sure if the abms are available with midi output - but I'd sure like to put an 8 string through the maelstrom synth some time.

actually - do you know if abm has the capacity to do something like this - or weather it can be mashed together via piezos?


----------



## dpm (Aug 1, 2005)

for the low down on midi 7 and more string checkesth this outeth http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=2007&page=1&pp=10

basically, RMC would make an appropriate circuit, the graphtech stuff works best with graphtech saddles, and to run 8 separate strings would require two midi conversion devices as they only handle 6 strings each. It's that or you bridge strings together.


----------



## dpm (Aug 5, 2005)

The 4 Coils of Hell









The workmanship on these is amazing, so tidy.


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 5, 2005)

definatly look the part


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 5, 2005)

They look awesome Dan!

Is the guitar anywhere near ready for them yet ?

Tim goes way beyond the normal service you get from most pickup manufacturers with his pickups.

I think i'm gonna' end up getting a Warpig7 made for the bridge of my RG2027 as soon as i've got a bit of cash to spare.


----------



## dpm (Aug 5, 2005)

The building process is just about ready to start. I felt I had to get these ordered and paid for as I'd been in contact with Tim about them for a while.
I'll be putting Bareknuckles in my 7's eventually too.


----------



## gojira (Aug 5, 2005)

dpm said:


> The building process is just about ready to start. I felt I had to get these ordered and paid for as I'd been in contact with Tim about them for a while.
> I'll be putting Bareknuckles in my 7's eventually too.



Um........dont suppose you know whats going to happen to your 81-7 then.....  

i think those bareknuckles should have been bigger


----------



## dpm (Aug 5, 2005)

gojira said:


> Um........dont suppose you know whats going to happen to your 81-7 then.....
> 
> i think those bareknuckles should have been bigger



general concensus is your penis should have been bigger  x2

It's gonna be a while before that 81-7 becomes redundant, but


----------



## Papa Shank (Aug 6, 2005)

dpm said:


> general concensus is your penis should have been bigger  x2


----------



## gojira (Aug 6, 2005)

dpm said:


> general concensus is your penis should have been bigger  x2
> 
> It's gonna be a while before that 81-7 becomes redundant, but



your dilated asshole tells a different story - bitchcakes  

I think those bareknuckles should also have been pointier.....


----------



## dpm (Aug 6, 2005)

gojira said:


> I think those bareknuckles should also have been pointier.....



Well, general concensus is.....ah fuck it, I should have made them V shaped too.
And that was a stunning display of muscle control on my part, I'm not loose


----------



## dpm (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, back on topic, here's the *FINAL* design.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 20, 2005)

I like it


----------



## gojira (Aug 21, 2005)

well it's certainly BIG isn't it? One day i'll talk you out of designs with J-lo ass, she isn't pointy enough


----------



## Jeff (Aug 24, 2005)

I like it!! Nice design, and the headstock is much improved over some of the original designs.


----------



## Drew (Aug 27, 2005)

Cool stuff, Dan. the reverse slanted pickup looks weird, but the more I think about it, the more the idea appeals to me - warm up the high strings and give some extra treble snap.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 27, 2005)

Drew said:


> Cool stuff, Dan. the reverse slanted pickup looks weird, but the more I think about it, the more the idea appeals to me - warm up the high strings and give some extra treble snap.


Actually, if you look at the angle of the bridge, the bridge pickup isn't angled, the neck pickup is, and it's the treble side that's closer to the bridge, rather than the low side.

Fanned frets are confusing


----------



## dpm (Aug 27, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> Actually, if you look at the angle of the bridge, the bridge pickup isn't angled, the neck pickup is, and it's the treble side that's closer to the bridge, rather than the low side.
> 
> Fanned frets are confusing



 yep, you're right, the bridge pickup is straight relative to the bridge


----------



## Hyper-Rob (Sep 3, 2005)

This thing looks like it's going to be completely rediculous. I can't wait to see it finished. It was a long thread thus far, so forgive me if it's already been asked, but are the edges going to be radiused? Ergonomically rounded, if you will? Just curious.


----------



## dpm (Sep 3, 2005)

The contouring will vary a little around the perimeter. Some parts will be smooth ergonomic curves, other will have a bit of chunky RG vibe. Excuse the ramblings on here, Rob, it's been a long process.


----------



## nyck (Sep 4, 2005)

Have you settled on a body wood/fretboard wood and finish?


----------



## dpm (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm getting two sets of woods for neck throughs, one all Padauk, one all Purpleheart.
I might do matching fretboards, not sure yet so I've ordered 1 matching fb for each and 2 Macassar Ebony in case they look a bit far out. 
They're going to be finished in oil, with the exception of the tops which will feature metal finishes my a company called Axolotl. They do real metal coatings which can be deliberately corroded. www.axolotl.com.au/home.htm 
The forearm carve on the front will be oiled.
I've got intentions to do a Str** biased 7 or 8 in the same body shape, but with a solid color (white maybe), bolt on birdseye neck, alder body and H S S electrics.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 4, 2005)

dpm said:


> I've got intentions to do a Str** biased 7 or 8 in the same body shape, but with a solid color (white maybe), bolt on birdseye neck, alder body and H S S electrics.


I like the sounds of this...


----------



## nyck (Sep 4, 2005)

that sounds awesome! i would give my left nad for a 7/8 string HSS strat!


----------



## steve bro (Sep 22, 2005)

dpm said:


> Here's what I've got so far. The shape still needs some work, should be ready later this week.
> The pickup is being made by Bareknuckle Pickups.
> Scale length 25.2" - 27.165"
> I'm looking into some interesting woods.
> ...


----------



## steve bro (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes, I want one. I have become aware of BKPs this year and am interested in hearing one of their war pigs.
I am talking to some one locally here about building an 8, and his prices are a little steep for me I have $1000 to just under 2K. Wood I was considering would be the simplist alder body and maple neck (the catch, would like set neck through body)  . I luv ebony but wud b bit $$y, thought maybe of stained maple. wud like black and red stain maybe burst.
please contact me asap  (who else wude want one?) 

p.i.s.s one more thing shamray say they can put a wilkinson trem on their 8s, where do they get em (oh they also have soap emgs for em too) 
in f*n russia no less   
[email protected]


----------



## dpm (Sep 22, 2005)

Emailing shortly.


----------

